# Look 585/595 Ultra V's Cannondale SuperSix Team SRM V's Kestral Talon SL



## mickwhit (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I am about to upgrade my 2006 AVANTI Carbonio and I am undecided whether I should upgrade to the Cannondale SuperSix team SRM, the Kestrel Talon SL or either the Look 585 Ultra or 595 Ultra? I have done a significant amount of research and I am still undecided which one to go for. Your help and comments in this decision of mine would be greatly appreciated. 

Price is not really a concern however, I am after your comments and feedback as to what you have purchased, have had, or have tried and bought and what you liked/disliked about the above mentioned manufactures. 

Additionally, I have the full Campag. Record groupset and Mavic Ksyrium ES rims that i will be putting on the new frame.

BTW I have also posted this same query in the Cannondale Manufacturer's forum area.

Thanks again for your assistance and I look forward to your replies.

Regards,

Mick.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Mick what type of rider are you?, have you ridden any of the bikes you mentioned? I gather you are an aussie, in which case you may struggle to find a look frame to test ride (love our distributer). I have a 595 ultra which i love, feels fast every time i get in it. But i have not ridden the other bikes you mentioned.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Cost is certainly no indicator of a better riding or, performing bike these days. If you're primarily interested in racing the Cannondale is certainly tuned in that direction and, seems to have a strong following. Its priced well too. Don't know much about the Kestrel except a member of our club has one and, seems to like it pretty well. Priced very competitively so, wreck it and no big deal - just buy another. Look carries the advantage of engineering, in my opinion (others might disagree). Rather expensive though. Wreck it.....well, don't wreck it. 

Obviously I would like to say, test ride them and you decide. However, if you can't do this for whatever reason, just flip a coin, and keep flipping it until name "Look" comes up. Then don't wreck it.


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven' t ridden the Cannondale or Kestrel & I just purchased a 595 Ultra about 1 month ago. I have more than a 1000 miles on it alreay and I love it. I have ridden/raced for more than 20 years and I have ridden lots of bikes- latest being a Cervelo R3, R3 SL and Scott Addict and Merlin. The Look is so much stiffer at the bottom bracket. It accelerates for sprints and while climbing so well. It is also laterally very stiff and very good at high speeds, including 50 mph+ descents. Also, it is pretty smooth for how stiff it is.
I don't know how the Kestrel or Cannondale could be better. Go for the Look- you will be amazed.


----------



## mickwhit (Feb 12, 2008)

slowdave said:


> Mick what type of rider are you?, have you ridden any of the bikes you mentioned? I gather you are an aussie, in which case you may struggle to find a look frame to test ride (love our distributer). I have a 595 ultra which i love, feels fast every time i get in it. But i have not ridden the other bikes you mentioned.


I am 33, weigh 81kg, height 196cm and yes I'm an Aussie  

I enjoy long rides - about 50-180kms; on average though I do about a 100km per ride. I ride to work as well so on average I'm doing about 350-400kms a week (at the moment). I currently mix up my riding with both hills and flat and often combine both terrains in the one long ride. I do not race competition, nor do I sprint. I average about 36-40km/h on the flat.

I have not ridden any of the bikes I have mentioned. I've just read a lot of reviews and feel that I would be most suited to the stiffness of the Cannondale SuperSix team SRM or either the Look 595 Ultra or 585 Ultra. My friend and riding companion has a Kestrel and is really pushing for me to get on however, I'm really not convinced and I'm leaning towards the others. For me, I love the lifetime warrantee of the Cannondale, yet at the same time I love the 15% more stiffness of the Look frames. I do not know which way to go. I'm sure that either selection will be a far greater improvement then my current Avanti Carbonio ride. Sadly, I cannot test ride any of the frames I mentioned prior to buying.

And then there were two - Cannondale and Look.

Thanks for your help so far and I hope my further contribution provides a better insight into what frame you think I would be best suited to.

Thanks again and I look forward to your replies.

Best Regards,

Mick


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have your position dialed? if you are really comfortable with your seat height / setback then the 95 is a great bike but if you are not racing and enjoy the longer rides i would probably consider the 85 it has a better resale market and is very close to the stiffness of the 95. The handling on the two bikes is very simalar. Really try hard to a get a ride on one before you buy it makes everything easyer.


----------



## mickwhit (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all,

After significant delay (5 months), I just thought that I would write to finally advise you all of my choice and inform you that I ended up going for the Look 586 tri-athlete in black. After I've put my Campagnolo record group set, Mavic Ksyrium ES rims and tri-bars on it and my bike weighs just 5kg. 

I cannot speak highly enough of this bike nor could I complement its features enough. I would have no hesitation what so ever to brag about this bike to any one who will listen; and anyone who won’t for that matter  

What can I say about my new ride? Well after a comprehensive 2500km thorough workout, I'd like to say this is simply the best bike I have ever ridden. I cannot speak highly enough of it! I have ridden on many significant long distance rides consisting of comprehensive hill workouts to long 200km rides on the flat. In both scenarios this bike never blinked an eye and wanted more! It is so responsive and so aggressive on the hills it still continues to amaze me. If only I was a better rider I could really put this bike to the extremes of it paces. It is simply magic. It glides effortlessly at all times and is especially noticeable on the downhill. Look should be commended for designing such an extremely comfortable to ride, which is a major consideration given the long distances I ride. Put simply this bike is pure manufacturing genius and I’m still as in love with it as the first time I rode it. I simply cannot keep off it (I pine when I’m away from it). I’m always looking forward to when I’m next going on it, and I ride it at almost every opportunity. Thankfully I have an extremely understanding wife who supports my new found ‘relationship’ and passion for cycling – lucky for me my perceived unhealthy attraction is only towards my bike and not other women  

In seriousness though, my Look 586 is simply outstanding and is without doubt the best purchase I have ever bought. I hope this helps anyone who is similarly undecided which frame/manufacturer to go for.

Thanks to everyone for your feedback, comments and suggestions. A special thank you must go to STARTNUT who gently (and thankfully) persuaded me towards the 586. I owe you a beer!

Cheers and happy riding.

Mick.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

mickwhit said:


> ... I ended up going for the Look 586 tri-athlete in black. After I've put my Campagnolo record group set, Mavic Ksyrium ES rims and tri-bars on it and my bike weighs just 5kg.


Perhaps a typo? 5 kg is quite unlikely for the entire built up bike, unless you literally included only the components listed, and did not include other vital components to make a ridable bike.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

mickwhit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After significant delay (5 months), I just thought that I would write to finally advise you all of my choice and inform you that I ended up going for the Look 586 tri-athlete in black. After I've put my Campagnolo record group set, Mavic Ksyrium ES rims and tri-bars on it and my bike weighs just 5kg.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're loving your bike Mick.

*[email protected]*

P.S. This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Wise choice Mick.
Like you I have a similar affair with my Look 595 Ultra. Simply an amazing bike that after a yr plus I continue to surprised at what she'll do for me on climbs, sprints and best of all, descents and diving into corners. Just a screamer!

And yes, this is the finest bike I have ever ridden (though I can't say that too loudly as Maria, my '96 DeRosa will get pissed!)


----------



## mickwhit (Feb 12, 2008)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Perhaps a typo? 5 kg is quite unlikely for the entire built up bike, unless you literally included only the components listed, and did not include other vital components to make a ridable bike.


Hi HammerTime, I was referring to the last I weighed it when I first got it. Following up on your e-mail, I weighted it yesterday and it was 5.4kg as is (see attached picture).

For Chas: Yep agreed, I should have provided a picture on my previous post detailing my obsession with my bike  Enjoy the picture provided. 

Funnily enough; my bike is more expensive than the agreed insurance replacement of my vehicle 

Regards,

Mick


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

You could take off all the tri stuff and other non-road standard paraphernalia, and it wouldn't be close to 5.4 kg (at least another kg, and then some). With the extra stuff ...


----------

